# Need help with mushroom sauce



## ingestiblebulk (Jun 7, 2011)

so, i'm making stuffed chicken breasts, and they'll be perfect with a mushroom sauce to go over them.  the issue is that i don't have any idea how to make sauces.  please help, as i need to make this by sunday.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 7, 2011)

I think cream sauces are good with chicken. A real simple one is to saute a half pound of mushrooms in two tablespoons butter. After a couple of minutes, add two cloves of minced garlic, 1/4 teaspoon tarragon (thyme or chives work well, too), and saute for another 30 seconds or so. Add 1/2 cup chicken broth/stock and 1/2 cup dry white wine. Turn the heat up to medium high and cook until liquid is reduced to about 1/4 cup. Then add 3/4 cup of heavy cream and cook for a few more minutes to heat it through. Season to taste.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 7, 2011)

THIS RECIPE works well with steak and it should go good with chicken also.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice sounding sauce, Steve.


----------



## kandisinmi (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the sound of your sauce, too, Steve, but I'd probably saute some onions in olive oil before adding the mushrooms with a pat or two of butter (trying to control my husband's cholesterol!) I love the way sauteed onions and mushrooms work together. I also like to achieve a nice golden color before adding the garlic, then the wine, broth and herbs. And for an everyday thing, I'd use milk instead of cream, whisking in my "secret" thickener of dry-toasted flour to thicken it. (Pour the slurry through a fine seive, just in case!) Toasting the flour ahead of time and keeping some on hand makes it really simple to make sauces and gravies that have flavor as if you were using a roux, without all of the extra fat and calories of the extra butter. 
But, if it's a special occassion, definitely go for the butter and cream!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like you've got it under control!


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 8, 2011)

sub dry sherry or Marsala for the white wine for a different take on the same sauce.  very nice.


----------



## nana (Jun 8, 2011)

My mushroom sauce is very similar to Steve's sauce. I just sauté onions (like kandisinmi) in some butter, instead of garlic, then add the mushrooms and chicken broth (I don't use wine), then add the heavy cream and finally chopped fresh parsley. Season with salt and freshly grated pepper. 

                  	                     			                     				                     				this sauce goes well with beef too.


----------



## ingestiblebulk (Jun 12, 2011)

steve, that sounds delicious.  i'm definitely going to do that, and tell you how it turned out.  i'll give you credit for the sauce recipe, of course.


----------



## LindaZ (Jun 12, 2011)

I use cream of mushroom soup, adding extra mushrooms.


----------



## ingestiblebulk (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, steve, so I made it, and it was fantastic.  I normally don't like to put alcohol into my food, but this worked out great.  It really pulled out the creamy flavor.  Most importantly, I actually won the little competition we had (very informal, or I would have muddled through trying to make my own sauce).  In any case, thank you from the bottom of my stomach.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 13, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you! I love cream sauces - I just wish they were a little more forgiving on the waistline.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (Jun 13, 2011)

Got a video here that is a creamy mushroom sauce n top of a chicken breast.

YouTube - ‪sauteed chicken with mushroom sauce recipe‬‏

Actually once you get the deglazing and cream thingy down, you will be able to make a wide variety of very tasty sauces.

Marty


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't hear fast enough to be able to follow a recipe on video.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I don't hear fast enough to be able to follow a recipe on video.



Lol!  I have the same problem!


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (Jun 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't hear fast enough to be able to follow a recipe on video.





Dawgluver said:


> Lol!  I have the same problem!



Too bad. Lots of great video content on the world wide webs. And oh yeah... Have you heard about the Food Network on TV? Kind of like _videos_ as well.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 13, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> Too bad. Lots of great video content on the world wide webs. And oh yeah... Have you heard about the Food Network on TV? Kind of like _videos_ as well.



The one advantage of Food Network is that while they show you the procedure on TV, you can also find the full recipe on their website.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 13, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> Too bad. Lots of great video content on the world wide webs. And oh yeah... Have you heard about the Food Network on TV? Kind of like _videos_ as well.



It would be nice if I could see your recipe here, on this site and the instructions.  This is after all a Discussion forum, not a video review site.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> It would be nice if I could see your recipe here, on this site and the instructions.  This is after all a Discussion forum, not a video review site.



I watch Food Network all weekend, but I too like to read the actual recipes.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It would be nice if I could see your recipe here, on this site and the instructions.  This is after all a Discussion forum, not a video review site.



Well said, Princess.  I never look at the videos, but I do read recipes.


----------

